# 180 up and running



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Finally got my new 180g running. Its been sitting on the lounge floor for a week while I repaint the house. Finally shifted to my room, kinda scary coz it had to be flipped on end to fit down the hallway. Painted black background, 2 x 1" drains and 3/4" return drilled in the back. Running a 40g wet/dry with an eheim 1262 return pump turning about 1100gph and also a cannister filter turning about 250gph.Gotta love the "no pipes in the tank" look. Full of tetras and driftwood from the 125g in the lounge which had to be torn down so I could move it and paint the wall behind. This one will be properly 'scaped with sand and driftwood in two weeks when I get back from my northern australia fish collecting trip. Hopefully I will have some p's sorted by then too.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

tank looks great...cant wait to see the finish product with sand,your ps will enjoy it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad to hear it up and running...What kind of P's you going to put in there.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Am looking to put reds in there. Prices here are about $1000+ for a pair so I wanted to do it right with the tank. Anyway the reason I posted it here and not the picture section was I wanted to know about the side overflows. Last time I used a wet/dry I had an overflow box with stockman pipes to reduce the noise. With side overflows, is it better to have the overflow 3/4 underwater to allow air to suck into the pipe without slurping or to completely submerge them. At the moment they are submerged but the suction creates little whirpools which are noisy as hell. Any ideas to reduce the slurping?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Am looking to put reds in there. Prices here are *about $1000+ for a pair *so I wanted to do it right with the tank. Anyway the reason I posted it here and not the picture section was I wanted to know about the side overflows. Last time I used a wet/dry I had an overflow box with stockman pipes to reduce the noise. With side overflows, is it better to have the overflow 3/4 underwater to allow air to suck into the pipe without slurping or to completely submerge them. At the moment they are submerged but the suction creates little whirpools which are noisy as hell. Any ideas to reduce the slurping?


What!..$1000 for a pair you getting rip of man. who selling it to you and where do you getting the red from? $100 a breeding pair sound more reasonable.

About the overflow I don't know what to tell you, I had use overflow for wet/dry sump before and never have any problem with noise.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

cant wait to see the tank when it is finished. Are you saying that reds cost $1000 a pair!!!!? Where do you live?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

a) nice tank i do like the no pipe in tank look. clean
b) an over flow with the wet/dry never got slurpy, i had the sound of running water but no Bad noise. i did take some time to fine tune my plumbing but never a big deal.
c) a g for a pair of reds. if that is the case anybody here would see you a pair for half that amount and we would pay for shipping worldwide


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

platinum1683 said:


> Are you saying that reds cost $1000 a pair!!!!? Where do you live?


Yep that's it. The joys of living in a country where p's are illegal. Last breeding pair I passed on was 1600 after wrangling down from 1800, and $400 for 3" red. There is an unidentified pair for $1000ish atm but until ol' mate can get me a pic and ID...I don't pay that sorta cash for "roundish, sorta silvery fish with big teeth and some red on the jaw". It really depends on someones fish breeding and them raising some to size for price to drop. Given the small numbers of fish in the country, such moments are few an far between. I will pay up to $1200 for a pair...that's my limit. As for shipping, not even an option, ain't nothing getting into Oz that isn't allowed here.

Joefish, I will have a fiddle with the plumbing. Hopefully it is just where the waterlevel is sitting that is causing the air to suck in.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

What country you from? The price you state are unreal!....you paid 100x more then you us here. It's just to much for piranha price like that.

I would spend not more then $150 for proven breeding pair.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow im in a illegal state also but the prices are reasonable, $1000 for a pair is very steep. I contacted 2 members with proven pairs of reds and they were selling it for around $200


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow..!

the first time ive herd piranha go up into the $1000


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Thems the breaks I guess. Prices for anything fish related in Australia is overpriced. An FX5 will set you back around $450, the eheim pump on my wet/dry was $350, you guys would pay about about $130. Fish cost heaps more too...I sold my 9" delhezi bichir for $300 to a friend, in the shop it'd go for $400-500, US price is about $30.

Quick comparison w/ aquascape price Vs Australian price for some "exotic" fish.
Alligator gar-$45 vs $500
motoro ray-$125 vs $1500
Payara-$125 vs $2000
Any pleco that isn't a common or sailfin plec will set you back $300-$1000.

Those are all legal to own...so $1000 for a pair of p's which are harder to find and illegal ain't too bad.

In relation to the original topic, I fixed the slurping in the overflows, added a flow regulator to the pump line so now the overflows can keep up without being completely underwater.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy crab!....the money wise over there must be more then over here. If you compare it to US dollar you're getting rip off big time.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

US$1 = AUD$1.18 i.e not that big of a difference.

Basically we are getting raped.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice looking 180 gallon


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

nice looking tank! and DAMN!! on those prices.....I almost wonder if you couldn't get your P's through somebody on the site who knows what they're doing with shipping live a bit cheaper...hmmm


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

jestergraphics said:


> nice looking tank! and DAMN!! on those prices.....I almost wonder if you couldn't get your P's through somebody on the site who knows what they're doing with shipping live a bit cheaper...hmmm


I'm pretty sure their customs would pwn any shipped Ps.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

zombietime said:


> I'm pretty sure their customs would pwn any shipped Ps.










Best believe it. Not to worry, I've sourced 4 x 2 inch reds at 250 a piece. Might grab 5 but will wait till I get back from up north. Don't trust my housemates to keep $1200 worth of fish alive.


----------

